# Enamel not adhering to Primer



## OlDirtyWu206 (Apr 25, 2014)

Lately, while removing tape from a crane that has been left to cure for a day the paint will peel off with the tape and leave the primer. We use industrial grey metal primer and yellow water-based speed enamel, both from Cloverdale. Is there anyway to combat this?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Usually inadequate prep, the type or quality of the tape, the paint isn't fully cured, or all those.


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

As the moderator said, there can only be one of several possible factors. (1) Either the primer or top coat was not properly mixed ....ie...it wasn't stirred or shaken enough, may not have had enough sweat in time, may not have been thinned properly, may have been expired or a combination of all. (2) There could be a surface contaminant on the primer effecting the bond between the primer and the top coat. (3) Either the primer had not cured before the top coat was applied OR the top coat had not properly cured before the tape was pulled off. (4) Atmospheric conditions...ie unfavorable ambient temps and/or airborne particulate matter settling on the primer surface between coats- (refer to point 2). (6) The tape may have been the wrong tape for the job...ie...gen purpose masking tape instead of safety mask (blue, green, yellow...etc)
(7) Lastly, if too much top coat is applied creating a heavy mil thickness of paint over the tape itself, it will pull paint off every time even if everything was mixed properly, dried properly etc. . To avoid this, run a little exacto knife blade along the edge of the tape where the tape meets the paint film just before you peel it off. This should do the trick.

Good Luck !


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

OlDirtyWu206 said:


> Lately, while removing tape from a crane that has been left to cure for a day the paint will peel off with the tape and leave the primer. We use industrial grey metal primer and yellow water-based speed enamel, both from Cloverdale. Is there anyway to combat this?


Your main problem is your using Cloverdale  

My actual guess is no matter what Cloverdale says there products don't stick to metal. Try devoe (dulux) they have some good products, as well as Pitt Tech(from dulux as well)


OlDirtyWu206 said:


> Lately, while removing tape from a crane that has been left to cure for a day the paint will peel off with the tape and leave the primer. We use industrial grey metal primer and yellow water-based speed enamel, both from Cloverdale. Is there anyway to combat this?


----------

